# Cowl hoods?



## Death Knight (Mar 20, 2009)

Anyone know if any exist for the GTO?


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

there are a few, but to me they have too sharp of features to look right with the roundish body of our GTOs


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

dont get a cowl hood. thats for stangs. get a banshee hood. they are soo sweet and its like ram air. PFYC - PartsForYourCar.com - Performance Parts and Accessories for Your Late Model Vehicle


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Yup you cant go wrong with Banshee hood.


----------



## Death Knight (Mar 20, 2009)

I found some from Dominant Motorsports....what do you guys think?

Products - Body Kits/Exterior

I was thinking the sideskirts and the cowl....the rest of the stuff looks ricey.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The DMS Cowl Hood appears to be an extremely poor fit. The color is a complete mismatch. I can't believe they would take pictures of that and post it for advertising purposes. It looks like the hood was just laid on the car. That's a lot of money to gain a ridiculous look like that. JMO. 

_"Some assembly modification may be required to make items fit properly."
_
Hoods

_"All DMS hoods are made in hand laid fiberglass to insure a great fit and unsurpassed quality and use your factory GTO hood hardware for an easy installation"_

The bottom quote is a contradiction to the top quote. 

I have seen a GTO with this hood, and it just doesn't look right.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

:agree
The cowl is also overpowering the GTO design. Kinda like having a beautiful fireplace and putting 65 inch projection screen next to it.
If you don't see what's wrong with that, then the cowl hood may be for you.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

EEZ GOAT said:


> get a banshee hood. they are soo sweet and its like ram air. PFYC - PartsForYourCar.com - Performance Parts and Accessories for Your Late Model Vehicle





alsgto04 said:


> Yup you cant go wrong with Banshee hood.


or you can get a Banshee and change it like I did because the grills don't match the factory ones at all


----------



## GMFan454 (Apr 17, 2009)

Oh man, please dont put a cowl hood on a GTO. Just doesnt go.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

dominant has a shaky reputation. i don't know if they still do but Autoform used to make a cowl hood and altho i wouldn't put one on my car (but i wouldn't put a "scooped' hood on my car either) IMHO it didn't look bad. the car in the photo belonged to a buddy of mine


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

A fellow club member has the very same cowl hood as the yellow one. I looked it over yesterday and it looks really nice. I liked it, it fit well and flowed well with the car.


----------



## Noob1986 (Jan 9, 2010)

I have an 04 Goat and i have been struggling with what to replace the (in my opinion) boring factory hood with. I've been looking at the banshee hood, but it looks like it may be too "ricey" if you know what i mean. I was browsing the images on this forum and found the attached picture... does anyone know where i can get this hood... I may be in love. Thanks


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Noob1986 said:


> I have an 04 Goat and i have been struggling with what to replace the (in my opinion) boring factory hood with. I've been looking at the banshee hood, but it looks like it may be too "ricey" if you know what i mean. I was browsing the images on this forum and found the attached picture... does anyone know where i can get this hood... I may be in love. Thanks


That looks like a Banshee hood on steriods + a trans am hood combined. I think that is more ricey then the Banshee. Personally I really like the stock 05/06 hood myself. Didn't like to cowl hood pics I've seen either. Maybe in person would change my mind but that hasn't happened yet.


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

VFN makes one for the GTO, I have a VFN on my camaro and my son has one on his Caprice, Very nice piece.


----------

